# cleaning router bits



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
May I ask what to use and what not to use to clean router bits? Are there some things definetly not to use to clean them?
peteroo


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Trend Bit and Blade Cleaner is about as good as they come. Here's an old post you can look at. http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/38692-router-bit-maintenance.html

Lye and oven cleaner also work without harming the carbide according to a scientific experiment I read but those are nasty chemicals that are unnecessary to use since there are safe ones that work as well or better. The only chemical that I have read about which will harm carbide is peroxide and it is unlikely that you would use that.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I use Green Machine or 409 both work fine and can be found in hardware stores.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

"Mean Green", I buy it at by the gallon at the dollar stores.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I have been using 409 and a soft brass brush to clean mine. Works fine for me and cleans up the pitch and resin well. If they are really bad, you may want to let the soak for a bit then clean them. Rinse with hot water and dry when dry. I have also heard wd-40 works well but have not tried that approach myself. I also use 409 for my saw blades using the same procedure with great results.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Rockler bit and blade cleaner. Only if it's on sale, though.

Since I'm out, I'll be trying Simple Green.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am pretty sure the only solution offered that is available in Australia is the Trend Tool and Bit cleaner. If you are placing an order with them you might consider adding the credit card sharpener, lapping fluid and cleaning pad.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Soap and water. Try it before you buy anything.


----------



## parman42 (Dec 23, 2013)

I use simple green on my bits and saw blades with a little touch up with a tooth brush and it works great.


----------

